# S-Corp: Close Company



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

I am submitting Form-651 to Secretary of State of Texas, to close my S-corp (http://www.sos.state.tx.us/corp/forms/651_boc.pdf)

1. How does IRS gets notified about the company closure?
2. Do I have to notify IRS (If Yes, what form/document to use)?
3. How can I ensure that IRS is aware of the company closure (Does IRS issues any confirmation letter)?

Please note that since inception the company has no transaction/activity except opening bank account and initial deposit into the bank. Just yesterday I withdrew all funds and closed the bank account. Also, the company has never filed a tax return, except filing Annual State Franchise Tax (simply blank filing).

Thanks
Miky


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

Would appreciate assistance.

Thanks
Miky


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Nolo is generally a very good source for advice on legal matters like this: How to Dissolve a Corporation in Texas | Nolo.com

They mention notifying all "claimants" of the closure of the company. If you have been contacted by the IRS over the failure to file, then I think they would count as "claimants." 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

